# [Video Guide] How to Play Doom 3 on Android



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

*Welcome to the How to Play Doom 3 Guide for Android. *

Game play starts @ 7:00






DOOM3 (DIII4A-RC2).zip Download:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1932008&d=1367581224

Roland's High and Low quality config pack (Optional)
http://www.2shared.com/file/n2sn-xZ-/HQ_CFG.html

*Source Threads:*
[Port] Doom 3 Android XDA Thread By Poon Tang
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1970071

[Port] Doom 3 on Android! XDA Thread By Traybourne
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2217563

Doom 3 Tweak guide:
http://www.tweakguides.com/Doom3_8.html

Note* use this guide to further tweak your Doom 3 config files.


----------

